# Engine and caliper paint day questions



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I drove mine about 15 min after I applied the last coat.. I put 4 coats on my calipers and went from one to the next to the next, by the time I got back to the first one it was dry and this is how mine turned out..















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Yours was rattle can? Also what did you tape off?


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Just thought you guys would like to see how everything came out.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

good job. Not my color, but it doesn't look bad


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

so you just used one jack and pulled off a wheel at a time and painted the calipers?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Yours was rattle can? Also what did you tape off?


No I bought the kit with the paint in a can.. I didn't have to tape anything off I just cleaned the caliper then painted it on with the brush that I nabbed from my moms painting supplies.. I believe it was made by "Dupli-Color" if I remember correctly..


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I just did my intake a real close color.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Czaja25 said:


> so you just used one jack and pulled off a wheel at a time and painted the calipers?


I used two Jacks yoy just can't see the other pulled the front off yhen did the back. 



Mcgin014 said:


> I just did my intake a real close color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WhiteAndBright said:


> No I bought the kit with the paint in a can.. I didn't have to tape anything off I just cleaned the caliper then painted it on with the brush that I nabbed from my moms painting supplies.. I believe it was made by "Dupli-Color" if I remember correctly..


I had g2 brush paint but it wasn't the color I wantes so I had to rattle can it to be honest cam out great.


----------

